
Spotify uses DMCA to takedown spotify-dogfood (in error) - abhv
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2018/2018-03-01-Spotify.md
======
abhv
I believe this DMCA takedown notice is in error and would like to contest it.

(a) Spotify does not hold copyright on the open-source modifications that are
posted in that repo. Those instructions are work-product of linuxctl and he
holds copyright on them.

(b) The posted instructions are not a copyright protection circumvention
mechanism. Spotify does not need to provide an ad-supported freemium plan;
they choose to do so to prime their funnel. Removing the ads does not
circumvent any copyright prevention mechanism.

